# Embroidering Names on Christmas Stockings



## joshprewitt (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm very new to embroidery with a used toyota 9000. I've done shirts just fine and my sister brought me some Christmas stockings to put the family member's names on. After playing with it for a little bit I realized you have to turn the stocking inside out and flip the design 180 degrees. My problem is I didn't consider clearance. The name fits in the hoop just fine, but when it gets to the end of the name the stitch plate butts up to the side of the stocking and knocks the whole thing out of the hoop.

I could make the name smaller, but it is pretty small as it is.

How does everyone else do stockings?!?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use Fast Frames with a sticky backing.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Slimline here no glue


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

curtrnev said:


> Slimline here no glue


Someone new to embroidery probably has no clue what you mean.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Here is a link
SLIM LINE


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We also use the hooptech TCS. We've also done vertical names using the tajima small cylindrical hoops.

tis the season...


----------



## joshprewitt (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I will need to invest in some slimline hoops to be able to do stockings well! I just opened my shop (screen printing and embroidery) and am sure I will be having people bring in stockings soon.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

yea fast frames. and a sticky backing from madeira


----------



## superpunch.com (Nov 8, 2009)

embroidery adhesive backing will help a lot.
Johnny


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

If the stockings are fuzzy you need a topping too.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

joshprewitt said:


> Thanks everyone! Looks like I will need to invest in some slimline hoops to be able to do stockings well! I just opened my shop (screen printing and embroidery) and am sure I will be having people bring in stockings soon.


If you have to choose, I would buy Fast Frames first, then buy the Slimline hoops. I have found there are more things I can do with my Fast Frames than I can do with my clamps.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

AndTees said:


> If the stockings are fuzzy you need a topping too.


Or, you can digitize a light cross hatch pattern, then place the name on top. Stitch the cross hatch in the same color thread as the cuff. This will hold down the fluffy stuff so the name will stand out.
Topping is good also but can get messy to remove.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use Fast Frames. They are more versatile. Also, if you use the sticky from RNK distributing, you won't have the adhesive buildup like others leave.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I used the hoop tech clamps....no need for sticky backing, just placed a piece of tear away in the clamp under the fabric.


----------

